
Show HN: Create dynamic comparison matrices for your wesbite without coding - Sarki
https://www.archyn.com
======
Sarki
Hello HN,

Founder and main developer here.

Archyn allows to build comparison matrices were any change on an Element is
seamlessly cascaded everywhere without hassle.

I've built this because I wanted to have a smart comparison matrix generator
without spending too much time on the logic and necessary orchestration.

For the record, all the examples you see in the landing page where built using
this generator.

Basically to make your own Matrix you need to:

\- Declare the Elements and Groups you'd like to compare,

\- Create Qualifers and Affinities to link them (thing 1 "likes" thing 2),

\- Create a Matrix and select which Elements or Groups you want to compare,

\- Publish your Matrix and copy/paste its proposed code,

\- Voilà!

Once done, your Matrix becomes live: any change to its Elements or Affinities
will be cascaded down to it automatically.

Some sample data is already loaded when you sign-up so that you can play
around to give you an idea about the concept.

Don't hesitate to give the free version a run, it's ad free with no time
limit, and any thing you do remains private in your own Workspace (no
sharing).

Also with any paid version you get the possibility to publicize your matrices
so that you can embed them in your own website as well as an access to the
JSON API for more complex scenarios.

AMA, suggestions and critics are welcome.

